

Ask HN: Best free tier PaaS? - hayksaakian

For the longest time I would point to heroku, but now that they're obviously pinching pennies I've decided to take a second look at the landscape.<p>I'm having a hard time finding a good offering anywhere else. My main criteria is to be able to simultaneously host many small projects, and easily scale if/when one succeeds.<p>AppFog was the closest one I've found that makes sense, but their model of having all your apps share resources makes pricing confusing.<p>EngineYard looks OK as well, but their pricing is also a bit weird and also seems too complex.<p>I like process based pricing, because its easy for me to see how much something is going to cost me.
======
franklaemmer
Hi, why does it have to be for free? hosting resources cost money.

find some more alternatives here: [http://blog.fortrabbit.com/comparing-cloud-
hosting-platforms...](http://blog.fortrabbit.com/comparing-cloud-hosting-
platforms/)

plug: i am co-founder of fortrabbit (PaaS).

